# Phase II has begun



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Phase 2 has begun for kidding, good news bad news(again)

Good news, Blacky kidded with two kids. What's the good news?

She had a buck and a doe, must be a blue moon because THE GIRL IS MOSTLY BLACK!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: the boy is mostly black too, the girl has a white belly she is so pretty. Blacky's first daughter(finally) too 

Ok bad news, Raven kidded with twin bucks :doh: :doh: :doh: They are really pretty, they are apricot colored  Its funny, I was doing my biology and I couldn't figure out why I felt so sick like something was wrong. I went out and checked on Raven and sure enough she's got two kids on the ground already cleaned off. Such a good girl 

I think Muriel will go next, we have about 7 does due in the next two weeks.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kids!! Glad you got a black girl!! That's too bad about Raven though, I know you would have loved to get a doe from her.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I know, better luck next time :sigh: I'm really happy about this girl though, she's just a doll


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! And hopefully you will have better luck with Raven next year.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Bummer about Raven, but congrats!! I bet the boys are super pretty, just like her. And Blacky had a black doe!! That is so awesome!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Sarah,
Don't look at it as bad news, maybe that is a sign that you need to keep one as a herd buck. I look at ti as HEY, at least all three are alive and adorable. It all happens for a reason.
OK, now we want pictures of the all.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Yay! Congrats on the black girl! Bummer about Raven's buck kids, but like Lori said...at least they are alive and healthy. :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually yes I am going to keep a buck born this year to use this fall  I'm still trying to decide between Kadi's buck and one of Raven's, I'm going to have to wait and see how Raven's udder looks in full milk till I decide.

I'll try and get pics posted tonight  Raven's boys are so sweet, already getting into mischief. I went out there and there was only one baby in the pen, I started freaking because I thought Raven laid on the other one. So I got her up but no smashed baby under her so I started searching around the barn. Found the kid sleeping quietly in a corner  I'm going to call him Rebel without a Clue :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Haha! Rebel without a Clue! LOVE IT! :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, well Rebel without a Clue is part of the song "Into the Great Wide Open" by Tom Petty, I was going with a song theme this year(had a bunch of really cool girl names) If Raven had a girl I was going to name it "She's a Rebel" which is a Green Day song.

Downloading pics off the camera now


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok pics!!! First off, Blacky's kids, pics aren't that great since it was dark in the pens and black kids under a heat lamp look funny. The little boy was born with an entropian but we gave him a remedy and that took care of it.

Little girl is the one on the right with the white on her side









Little Girl:









Little boy:









and just because she was being a sassy thing here is Edith(finally has a name)









And here's Raven's kids, first Rebel saying hi to Titan(Kadi's buck):









Rebel and his brother giving kisses:









Other boy(thinking of calling him Rogue)









Rogue again meeting his brother Miller:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Do those pics look big to anybody else? PB didn't resize them for me it looks like :scratch:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

The pics are fine, not to big at all. They are SO cute!! Congrats on them all! I love that picture of Edith!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!! Edith is such a brat, when Blacky was having her kids I had to hold the squirmy little thing because she wanted to see the new kids. And when you go out there around feeding time, she gives THE most pitiful baa like you're starving her :lol:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Of course! She wants to see the new little things that she gets to boss around! :lol: Lol, that's too funny!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on all those healthy and adorable kids! You are right on the little doeling being a keeper, I love the white belly!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!

Muriel has been pretty miserable today, I hope she has triplets since she's pretty big. Obes tend to have small birth canals. Poor girl is huge  I'm no longer thinking pink, I'm thinkingBLUE!!! hehehe.....


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Sarah!! They are so adorable! AHHHH I want babies so bad!! :drool: :drool: 

Raven's boys are sooo cute.. and so are Blacky's babies. And Edith :lol:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!

Muriel had a discharge last night so I put her in the kidding pen, nothing this morning, I let her out so she can graze. David has two does due today, they are huge. So nothing new to report I guess


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well Sarah had triplets this morning, 2 girls(another brown one!!) and a boy  Muriel is still hanging in there.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Yay!! Congrats Sarah and Sarah! :greengrin: :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Horrible, horrible day*

I feel so horrible, like its my fault, April died this morning 

Well yesterday April was acting really off, so I treated her for ketosis and milk fever but she wasn't getting any better. I sat with her for two hours last night and she really didn't seem like she was going to kid, but she was really uncomfortable(I thought it was from her condition) I went in at 10 and my dad heard a baby scream from his bedroom. He went out and came back in and got me to tell me April was kidding. Mom and I went out there she had one little girl already on the ground with one leg coming out. It was one back leg with another kid trying to come out at the same time. Mom got the other leg and pulled her out, it was a HUGE doe kid. The here comes only one more leg. Got the other leg out but his head was stuck twisted back in the cervix. Got him out, another HUGE kid, a buck. April was very tired and very sore, she couldn't even stand and she had no milk.

I checked on her every 3 hours last night and gave her everything I could think of for post pregnancy diseases, I treated her for milk fever, ketosis, and a torn uterus but nothing worked. This morning she started having convulsions and couldn't hardly sit up. I held her in my arms and calmed her down. She died in my arms at noon 

I feel so bad, I feel like its my fault, like I could have did something more for her, but I didn't know what was wrong. I'm so sorry April :mecry: After she died I just went in the house and cried myself to sleep.

It was really hard for me, it seems like just yesterday I delivered April, she was almost 2, she was one of the first girls born here.

All three kids are doing fine.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry! ((((HUGS)))) You did everything you could. Don't beat yourself up about it. She is in greener pastures now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so very sorry! :hug: I know what you have gone thru is really tough and believe me I know how you feel as I had the same happen to me not quite a year ago. Your heart will ache for a long time but you still have her babies to love and she will live through them. When they play and bounce around you'll be laughing and remembering their momma.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah I know, it still hurts though  I'll try and get pics of the kids later.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Muriel kidded this afternoon with a HUGE doeling. I could barely get the poor thing out!

I went out to check her at 2 and she was standing up pushing. Mom wasn't home, I went in and got dad. She was pushing for 20 minutes with nothing coming out. I stuck two fingers in and the bubble hadn't even passed the cervix yet, I accidently popped the bubble and like 2 gallons of fluid came out. I reached in found two feet and pull them out(her cervix and hips were so small I could barely fit my hand in there) stuck my hand back in to make sure I had a butt coming. I pulled the kid out, poor Muriel was screaming, she was HUGE. When I got to her head, I had to pull her two front feet out one at a time before I could get her huge head out. Got her out, THANK THE LORD SHE'S BREATHING. 
She's alright, Muriel is too, I think I may have tore Muriel though because she has heavy bleeding, I'm treating her for that, she hasn't passed the afterbirth yet. She isn't down or weak, and she's eating which is good. The girl can't be registered as american though because she has a white spot on her nose :doh: She cute though


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so glad you were there to help her!! Congratulations on a healthy girl!! How is Muriel doing now? Afterbirth pass?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am glad to hear you were able to help her! I was wondering how long you give them before you go in. Can't wait for piccies!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I just LOVE those sweaters!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Ashely  My mom machine knit those with a pattern she got off of Fias Co Farm website. They are really nice, she used a wool yarn.

Muriel is doing fine, the bloody discharge has slowed quite a bit, she had afterbirth hanging out when I checked her at 9 last night, it was gone this morning so I assumed the ate it.

I wouldn't say 20 minutes is the rule necessarily, Muriel had been pushing before I got in the barn at 2 yesterday, she was pushing as hard as she could standing up and when I stuck my fingers in her to check, she couldn't even get the bubble past her cervix(it was a HUGE bubble)

Ok, so, you're all probably wondering why I'm typing in blue, well..................

HAZEL KIDDED WITH A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE GIRL BY CAESAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:leap: :leap: :stars: :stars: :leap: :horse:  :clap:  :leap: :stars: :girl: :sun: :dance:

Can you tell how happy I am? I almost cried when she was born. It was a hard kidding(she's HUGE) but Hazel seems to be doing ok.

Daisy had three boys :sigh:

They aren't doing to good right now, I have to go give them shots then I'll try and give more details later.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay!! Congrats on the girl!! :clap: :girl: Hope the little boys get to feeling better.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I just went out and gave them Bo-Se, they are a little slow because they were born outside(its nice here today but probably a little chilly for babies)

Nice One is in labor! :clap: When I left she had a big clear string of goo coming out so babies in a little bit!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on the little girl!! :stars: I hope everything goes well for Nice One and Daisy's boys start doing better.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh Sarah! You are busy busy busy!!!! Congrats on the baby girl! :stars:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

NICE ONE HAD TRIPLET GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:leap: :leap:  :sun: :stars: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!! And I'm glad Muriel is doing better! Wow, you sure have your hands full! :clap: :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

DID YOU SAY 3 GIRLS!!! Now, I'm really jealous!!! LOL (just kidding, well sort of), but 3 doelings! Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! Di


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

YAY! :leap: Is Nice One a dairy or a Boer?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, triplet girls is great!! Congrats! :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice One is a boer, from here on till April its mostly Boers kidding.

Betty who was due yesterday, has a discharge, and Abby who is due tommorrow is out there dog sitting she's so uncomfortable.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

this morning Abby was in labor, I had to do chores by myself and mom called me when I was doing buck chores to get into David's barn. I went in there and dad or mom couldn't get the kid into position. I went in, took me 20 minutes just to get the kid's head on his legs(his feet were out already and his head was bent back) Abby crushed my hand and wrist. I couldn't pull the kid out his head was so big. Called the vet, she came pulled the kid out. Abby tore(she I figured that when I was in there) Got her on banamine, anti biotics, and she got oxytocin.

On a lighter note, Betty kidded today with twin bucks by herself.

My dad seems to think that Holy Week is jinxed for us, which last year I lost a bottle baby Gabe, the year before my grandpa was really sick in the hospital.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Abby stood up yesterday and she is taking care of her kid, the vet was very surprised at that. The vet thought that she wouldn't be able to stand again for a while. She is taking care of her kid but she is still very sore. She didn't like it when I gave her her meds this morning, which is good. She still not out of the woods yet.

Linda kidded this morning with two does and a buck. I have a lot of pictures to post here soon :lol:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear that Abby is doing better! Hope she continues to get stronger.

Congrats on Linda's kids!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Fuzzy kidded on Saturday night with twin bucks.

More bad news.

When I was helping with Fuzzy, Linda's kid was yelling in the back shed, my brother said she had been yelling all afternoon and thought she was just hungry(Linda didn't want her) so I went back there to try and put her on Fuzzy, well I picked her up and her sternum(breastbone) was really sharply pointed in her chest  I ran her in the house and called the vet, the vet said that if its broken(which I'm pretty sure it is) that she needs to stay in the house for two weeks in a padded environment. So Little Lucy is in the house.

Then on Sunday David comes to me saying Betty has no milk, so I go out there and bottle feed the two little guys a little, they didn't take much. One of her kids died this morning  We're keeping a close eye on the other one and feeding him.

Nice One rejected one of her girls, so she's in the house to keep Lucy company.

Abby seems to be getting steadily worse, she's off banamine for a couple days to give her liver a rest and I still have her on penicillin. We're eating her daughter since we don't want this trouble, but I hope we don't have to eat her if she makes it through


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry all of this is happening Sarah! You are in my prayers and will continue to be.

Maybe you should look into getting a Kiko or Savanna buck to breed to the Boers. They kid easily and are great mothers(I haven't experienced the Savanna's myself, but have read that they are pretty good). Just a thought since you are having so much problems. I hope you have no more bad things happen!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think the buck will make a difference as to how the dam will kid(this was Abby's third hard kidding) and I've been trying to get my brother to get a kiko buck but he won't. His senior herdsire, Boomhauer, is an unregistered supposedly FB boer buck and he throws daughters as nice as kikos, they have lots of milk, kid on their own, great mothers etc. 

Abby was bred to Hustler(reg. FB) this year and he throws HUGE kids(which Hustler crosses great with Boomhauer daughters) but Abby just wasn't big enough for that kid. I was in her for 20 minutes before I could get that kid's huge had on his legs, and then I couldn't even pull it out it was so huge. When the vet pulled him out, she had to put her feet on Abby's butt to get leverage to pull the kid out.

And we think that Little Lucy broke her sternum because when her mother delivers kids, she gets the kid half way out then stands up and lets it plop on the ground. Linda must have knew something was wrong with her since she wouldn't let her nurse.

Well we have a kidding break for two weeks now, I'm dog tired and almost out of chocolate.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry all this is happening Sarah.  Hope things look up for you soon, sounds like you need to get some rest.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

It might not effect the doe if she kids hard every time, but a Kiko buck will throw smaller kids. That is one thing people really like about them. I agree with Bethany...you need to get some rest! :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I know all about kikos, my brother still won't get one though :roll:

Well Abby died yesterday morning, I know she's at peace now  We have her little boy on a bottle and he is doing ok.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am very sorry Sarah!!! This has been a rough year for you. :hug:


----------

